# Episode 116 - Something in the Air



## My Freemasonry (Mar 22, 2016)

Something in the air is getting our Lodge . . . in an altered state
Rev. Chaplain rides a bicycle into the Lodge
Bruce's degree work was perfect (pretentious), just like Harlan
Knob &amp; Tube wiring - it still exists!
How long before you should commit to a Masonic tattoo?
Producer Bruce pays his tattoo artist in cheeseburgers
More movie talk, and everything but Freemasonry
Harlan discusses Gary Johnson's campaign, the Libertarian Party convention, and riding the Trump train
The Grand Lodge of Wisconsin speaks up about TN/GA without speaking up
We decide to award almost perfect attendance with bicycle accessories
Good luck to those attending the Grand Lodge of Tajikistan this week!
We try to finish the show on time, Tony goes to an alternate dimension
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

